# Purchase Assistance 2003 25Rss



## dinsano1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm looking at a 2003 25RSS tomorrow and would like to get some opinions on whether the trailer is too old, or the way to go. At viewing I'll look over the roof, exterior wall, interior walls etc for any water it may have ever taken on. I've done a lot of reading on here and know the camper inside and out without yet seeing it. They want 8500 for it, I'm going to try to get it for 7500 hopefully with the weight distribution hitch and sway bar included. My tow vehicle is a 2012 ram 1500 crew cab with the 5.7 hemi, 3.55 gears. I drove by the trailer yesterday, looks clean from a drive by.

Advice!!! Thanks in advance for your assistance.

I camped my entire youth, and we used to camp with my older kids 1994-2000ish in a rockwood pop up, then we were out of it until 2 years ago. My 11 year old daughter started camping with a friends and we went 3 times last year with them. They always go with a group of 5-10 families and we really enjoyed it. We were tenting it, but I want to bring my dogs, and I figure a trailer would be a better route to go if you want to leave the camp with dogs present, especially when it gets hot, need AC for the dogs, lol. Having the luxuries of a bathroom and shower are the only way to go also.


----------



## dinsano1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Robert, I have the PDI and will run through it. Just not sure a 12 year old camper is worth 75-8,500.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ob277rl said:


> ......we have noticed listed under the restrictions of some (RV Resorts) that any trailer over 10yrs old will have to be pre-approved before a reservation can be made.


Wow...I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ......we have noticed listed under the restrictions of some (RV Resorts) that any trailer over 10yrs old will have to be pre-approved before a reservation can be made.


Wow...I have never heard of such a thing.
[/quote]

I had a 1998 Prowler before my Outback. It was in very good shape. I do remember a couple of RV parks that before I paid they went out to see the trailer. Yep... they checked it out. The parks rules were posted in the office.







 Follow the rules Buddy or else!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Do the inspections as you noted and make sure everything works. You can actually tell a lot about a camper by general appearance as far as how it was maintained. I have a 2012 outback and we get good use out of it. We take care of it and clean after every trip. It looks like brand new. On the other hand, I've seen units that are 1 year old that look like they are 10 years old. As the one you are looking at is older, clean and in good shape can either mean that it was well maintained, a driveway queen that was rarely used, or both, and either one is generally a good deal if your buying one. Just because its old doesn't mean anything if you can get it for a good price. I had a 1977 Jayco up until 2009 and had a million dollars worth of fun in it. It was old, but everything worked and we kept it clean.


----------



## dinsano1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks jewellfamily. I've been shopping since January and I can't seem to find anything comparable for the price range. I could get newer and lower end, but it seems like this one has a pretty good floor plan, and not entry level. I looked at a 2005 wilderness 260bh last night and was not impressed. It smelled big time like air freshener also which cannot be a good sign. I'll get all the particulars tonight and let you all know how I come out. I can pretty much repair/replace anything myself. The only thing I worry about is not getting many more years out of the roof. I guess I'll bring my 8' ladder so I can at least look at the condition of it a bit.

AC, & water heater seems reasonably cheap to replace, Refrigerator looks pretty expensive. I don't think we'll need the furnace, but I'll run it a couple times a year to check it.


----------



## dinsano1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I looked at it and have a couple days to decide. They current owner which is a friend of a friend bought it from the original owner and it was in heated storage since new except when being used. The current owner had it for a year and it's been outside for that year. He'll take 8000, and include a reese weight distribution hitch and stabilizer bar. Everything in the camper stays with it also, extension cords, hoses, tv's etc. It looks brand new, inside and out including the frame is rust free, brand new tires, rims look new too. Only issues I see is one seal is damaged on the pull out bed and the roof membrane is separating from the roof in multiple places. Several bubbles up there. I read you should always get that glued back down. Maybe a days work, and $100. Clean, reglue as needed and caulk as needed? Absolutely no sign of any leaks, all mechanical s are original. Anyone want to chime in, go for it or get something newer??? We'll probable camp 4-5 outings a year.


----------



## dinsano1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm going to let it go, get something newer, probably not as nice, but less question as to how long the roof/mechanical s are going to last.


----------

